# Sick pup



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

So I'm posting this as more of a need to talk about my dog being sick than can you diagnose him over the Internet, but he's very special to us, as all of your v's are to you. Tucker and I went out for a 6 mile run on Thursday evening, the mileage is nothing new for him and he is almost 2 years old. After our run tucker seemed ok, didn't eat supper but that's nothing out of sorts for him after a run. Thursday night/Friday morning he started vomiting badly very restless and just didn't feel good. Friday morning he had bloody diarrhea and continued to vomit. I took him into the vet and they did a exam, ok blood work up, ok 2 rounds of X-rays that were consu,Ted to a radiology specialist. Those were ok also. 
He got sent home Friday night with anti nausea pills and some special food for gi issues. Saturday he seemed to bounce back more energy alert and are 2 cans of the special food. Sunday he took a step back not as bad as Friday but drooling, won't eat, seems like he has to puke sometimes. He will sleep almost all day, usually with breaks from naps to stand up and stare of into space. Monday (today) I took him back in and the vet rechecked him went over more X-rays and checked for pancreatitis. All check ok again. He gave home some subcantious fluids and when I picked him up there and seemed a bit more alert, tail wagging lots of kisses and he was talking to me. We get home and bam wants to lay round stare of into space won't eat... It's giving me anxiety not knowing what's wrong with our boy. 
Any ideas out there? 
Ken


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

A second opinion won't hurt if you aren't confident that you are getting the results you'd like to see at this point.

What are you feeding him now? Maybe rice and boiled chicken would be more appealing to him?

It could be a flu virus. A friend of mine has a young v who recently was acting the same way. Low energry, salivating, etc and it took him a week or so to rebound.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've tried everything I can think of. From his favorites to stuff I thought he might like. Hamburger and rice, pepperoni, cottage cheese, yogurt, eggs, peanut butter, turkey sandwich mea, car food..
I'm going to try and wait a couple more days and see, if not I'll take him in for an ultrasound.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor pup, hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww, hope Tucker feels better soon. Do you think he could have eaten something on his run (was he off leash in the woods?) that upset his tummy?

Still pooping though? And drinking?

Sending lots of thoughts your way. Get well soon, buddy!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sending "Get Well" wishes to Tucker... Hope he feels better soon! I've read that there is a dog flu going around. Wonder if that's what it might be. Poor boy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While this is very uncommon, and I had never even heard of it until this morning.
Have your vet check for Pythiosis, if they haven't found the problem, and you live in a warm climate.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tucker says thanks for all the well wishes. 
He ended up having an obstruction that he was able to pass last night. He is much happier today and is all to happy to try and put on the 7 lbs he lost over the last 4 or 5 days


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Daul77 said:


> He ended up having an obstruction that he was able to pass last night. ...


Any idea of the nature of the obstruction?


----------

